# Rate My PC - Who achieves an "RepDigit" ?



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello,fellow PC/Laptop Users.

Inspired by my Friend´s @Nobody_Important4u Signature,please go to 

https://www.pcgamebenchmark.com/
type in your PC/Laptop Specs please (if it is _*maybe possible,please be honest*_.....).

and post your Result as "Signature Picture" here please.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repdigit
_*RepDigit.*_


The Users who achieves a "RepDigit"........will maybe mentioned in one of @AlanJohn ´s Eof Cast next Episodes (or not...).

Good Luck,my Friends.
Thank you for your Contributions.




Starting with my Gaming PC.....


----------



## Axido (Aug 5, 2020)

My setup gave me a 100% rating.

Ryzen 7 2700 (without the X at the end)
RTX 2080Ti
16 Gigs of RAM

Sadly, I wasn't able to choose the correct CPU (the site only featured the 2700X) but even with a Ryzen 5 2600X I would have gotten the same rating anyway. I had hoped to drop one per cent to get a repdigit, lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Axido said:


> My setup gave me a 100% rating.
> 
> Ryzen 7 2700 (without the X at the end)
> RTX 2080Ti
> ...



Oh...I am very sorry....
So we can see,Perfecting is not always an Advantage......


But of course,I wish you with your great Setup many Fun and many Hours of Great and awesome Gaming.


----------



## Axido (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh...I am very sorry....
> So we can see,Perfecting is not always an Advantage......
> 
> 
> But of course,I wish you with your great Setup many Fun and many Hours of Great and awesome Gaming.



Thank you. I'd probably make due with something way less expensive if it wasn't for some GPU-hungry VR games. 
Your setup is perfectly fine for pretty much anything gaming-related that doesn't want you to put on a helmet.

Btw, you made me find out that my Laptop is missing its GPU somehow when I wanted to look up that one as well... I'd have to look into that sooner or later.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Axido said:


> Thank you. I'd probably make due with something way less expensive if it wasn't for some GPU-hungry VR games.
> Your setup is perfectly fine for pretty much anything gaming-related that doesn't want you to put on a helmet.



Thank you.

VR is not "made" for me.I am wearing Glasses and also the "View" is very "uncomfortable" for me,so I better leave it.


----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)

Had a terrific gaming PC years ago, then life happened, and I ended up using this exceptional PC:





I'll be honest here, I'm surprised it can even run minesweeper.


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Aug 7, 2020)

Is this a Repdigit?





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chains said:


> Had a terrific gaming PC years ago, then life happened, and I ended up using this exceptional PC:
> 
> View attachment 220504
> 
> I'll be honest here, I'm surprised it can even run minesweeper.


Still no excuse for 2gb ram, its cheap and essential


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 7, 2020)

Here goes mine.




And just for fun, my desktop too I guess


----------



## SG854 (Aug 7, 2020)

My pc is beast


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2020)

Woop! I play all my 2D platformers and visual novels in style with this beast PC.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 7, 2020)

What the hell is a repdigit?
My laptop:




Edit: Desktop (pretty much what I expected)


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> Woop! I play all my 2D platformers and visual novels in style with this beast PC.


Oh wow, with those specs your PC must be loading things in a blink of an eye. Everything must be going so smooth and lag free. 



Nimrod-002 said:


> Is this a Repdigit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not essential enough to save your decade old cheap specs from that laughable score lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What the hell is a repdigit?
> My laptop:
> 
> 
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repdigit





Nimrod-002 said:


> Is this a Repdigit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately no.



Joe88 said:


>




YES,we have another Winner !!!!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 7, 2020)

Chains said:


> Had a terrific gaming PC years ago, then life happened, and I ended up using this exceptional PC:
> 
> View attachment 220504
> 
> I'll be honest here, I'm surprised it can even run minesweeper.


I didin't think that someone could beat me...


----------



## IC_ (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't care about stupid gameing and RGB lights, they work just fine at running my web browser, text editor, and other software I need to use.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2020)

You mad atheists?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 7, 2020)

One thing the site doesn't take into consideration is what GHz a persons CPU is running at. Running my i5 at 4.3GHz would bump my percentage up a bit. I also have 24GB of ram but only 16 and 32 are choices. If I put in 16 I get  73%, but if I put in 32 it gives me 71%. Weird.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 7, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I didin't think that someone could beat me...
> View attachment 220569


I tried using my og desktop but they don't have the 486DX2 on the list D:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

gnmmarechal said:


> I tried using my og desktop but they don't have the 486DX2 on the list D:


So we can put an 0% in,correct ?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> So we can put an 0% in,correct ? View attachment 220574


yes!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

gnmmarechal said:


> yes!


OK,then I am very,very sorry,my Freind,no Repdigit....


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2020)

Desktop



Laptop, i use it for highschool so it doesnt need to be that powerful, most of the time its either running word or netbeans, plus if i truly want to play games my internet is finally fast enough to use steam link


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Aug 7, 2020)

Chains said:


> Not essential enough to save your decade old cheap specs from that laughable score lol.



Look who's talking Mr 9%, i m a console gamer and only use the laptop for browsing and multimedia, and for that its perfectly usable, i doubt your 2gb beast can handle anything above windows XP


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 7, 2020)

Why do we need a website to tell us this? Isnt it obvious hehe.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 7, 2020)

Had a friend build it. I gave him a budget of $500. That includes the case, HDD, and "any" copy of Winders.




I tried to make one for my other device, my Chromebook Acer Spin 11. I had to lie and tell it my OS was Linux/SteamOS and the graphics card was a Integrated 620 even though its a 500.


----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I didin't think that someone could beat me...
> View attachment 220569


lol that's a close race! I never thought I'd see another Athlon processor in this thread, what a surprise!



Nimrod-002 said:


> Look who's talking Mr 9%, i m a console gamer and only use the laptop for browsing and multimedia, and for that its perfectly usable, i doubt your 2gb beast can handle anything above windows XP


I'm sure your console is as outdated & prehistoric as your barely loading linux mint mate "PC".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Had a friend build it. I gave him a budget of $500. That includes the case, HDD, and "any" copy of Winders.



We have the next Winner.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2020)

judging by how much hardware isn't listed on this website, it doesn't seem very good at all for comparisons






EDIT: as a bonus, here's my 3 other main systems i use


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2020)

Not bad for a laptop I bought in 2015.
It's slowly falling apart but that's the least of my concern right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

Only to remember:

It is not about how good or bad your Device is,only about the _*RepDigit*_ you achieve.

Thank you.


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2020)

Main gaming PC: 





  (although it's not a 3600x, just a 3600, but same thing). Plan on upgrading to the RTX 3070, whenever that pops out (assuming Nvidia doesn't bump the price up again) which will give me that glorious 1% I need for 100% rating ;O;. 


My gaming laptop:





Razer Blade 14 2017, bought this early this year to replace my HP Envy x360 and so I could have a decent gaming PC to take around the house while watching babby.


Living room PC (used mostly as a media center, but occasionally I play VR titles on it)





Once I upgrade my main gaming desktop to the 3070, I'll probably pop the 1070 in this which will be nice. 


Unfortunately the site doesn't let you choose 2x CPUs and stops at 64GB of RAM, otherwise I'd add my 2x Xeon x5680, 96GB of RAM, 750 ti server (which would probably score low cuz lul slow 1333hz DDR3, but eh ).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Main gaming PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations,a Double Strike !!!


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 9, 2020)

@Tom Bombadildo 
I'm still kinda new to the whole "Gaming PC World" But how does a 1050 TI+ graphic cards compare to next gen gaming? I have a 78% which is good but will it last me on next gen or no I'm kinda confused I guess I wanna compare it to the Series-S Xbox for next gen.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @Tom Bombadildo
> I'm still kinda new to the whole "Gaming PC World" But how does a 1050 TI+ graphic cards compare to next gen gaming? I have a 78% which is good but will it last me on next gen or no I'm kinda confused I guess I wanna compare it to the Series-S Xbox for next gen.


Utter shit. The next gen console GPUs _should_ be functionally equivalent to like a 2080, probably. I say should for multiple reasons, but mostly because, y'know, they aren't even out yet so we have no idea what real world performance looks like, and we probably won't see the best either console can do until like 2026-27 when devs finally get accustomed to developing for the system and finally push the hardware to its absolute limits. 

The 1050 ti doesn't even compare well to like the Xbox Series X or PS4 Pro, both are technically faster than a 1050 ti. The 1050 ti is a low-end GPU meant for medium settings 1080p gaming, whereas next gen is promising "4k 120fps!" which you'll never hit on a 1050 ti.


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Utter shit. The next gen console GPUs _should_ be functionally equivalent to like a 2080, probably. I say should for multiple reasons, but mostly because, y'know, they aren't even out yet so we have no idea what real world performance looks like, and we probably won't see the best either console can do until like 2026-27 when devs finally get accustomed to developing for the system and finally push the hardware to its absolute limits.
> 
> The 1050 ti doesn't even compare well to like the Xbox Series X or PS4 Pro, both are technically faster than a 1050 ti. The 1050 ti is a low-end GPU meant for medium settings 1080p gaming, whereas next gen is promising "4k 120fps!" which you'll never hit on a 1050 ti.



Thanks I'm looking at some games on the website that it cant run. I guess I can't complain I did buy it on sale for $600 last year.  In the next few years I have to make a decision am I going to buy a Series-X or get a better gaming PC.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Utter shit.


if the rx 580 didn't exist i would disagree


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> if the rx 580 didn't exist i would disagree


...in what way? He asked how the 1050 ti would compare to next gen, not if it were a good GPU, and it'd be utter shit compared to next gen. Otherwise, it's a fine GPU if you're strapped for cash and don't want an RX 580.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2020)

Newsflash: It sucks


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...in what way? He asked how the 1050 ti would compare to next gen, not if it were a good GPU, and it'd be utter shit compared to next gen. Otherwise, it's a fine GPU if you're strapped for cash and don't want an RX 580.


it's not an utter shit card, it's a good budget gaming card, _for now_, since it can still do 1080p, 60fps fine in a fair share of modern games, next gen you'll likely just have to turn down your settings a bit more. before the rx 580 existed it was considered the best price to performance card. but now since the rx 580 exists and costs about the same, the 1050 ti sorta fell out of favour


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> it's not an utter shit card, it's a good budget gaming card, _for now_, since it can still do 1080p, 60fps fine in a fair share of modern games, next gen you'll likely just have to turn down your settings a bit more. before the rx 580 existed it was considered the best price to performance card. but now since the rx 580 exists and costs about the same, the 1050 ti sorta fell out of favour





Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...in what way? He asked how the 1050 ti would compare to next gen, not if it were a good GPU, and *it'd be utter shit compared to next gen.* *Otherwise, it's a fine GPU if you're strapped for cash and don't want an RX 580.*



Again, he asked about it *compared to the next gen consoles.* I didn't say it was a shit GPU in general, just that in *comparison to a console with a GPU supposedly equivalent to a 2080*, it's utter shit.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 9, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Newsflash: It sucks


You have 71% more than me so to me it's basically NASA computer.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 10, 2020)

Couldn't find Ryzen 5 3600 for my desktop but this is the same cpu with a different name





 This is my laptop for uni


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 10, 2020)

this pc was built around 2012-13 with the gpu being upgraded later, still chugging strong imho, this is why pc wins over consoles


----------



## Chains (Oct 13, 2020)

Checking the score of a PC that I might buy


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> this pc was built around 2012-13 with the gpu being upgraded later, still chugging strong imho, this is why pc wins over consoles


if you bought a gtx 780 on release, you'd still have better performance than consoles, to this day


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 13, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> if you bought a gtx 780 on release, you'd still have better performance than consoles, to this day


 well the cpu was upgraded (my sig), I've maxed out the lga1155 socket, I can render games at 1080p at 100fps or better, plus native 4k support  the mobo is the bottleneck, for one it uses ddr3, plus the r9 fury has been holding value well


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> well the cpu was upgraded, I've maxed out the lga1155 socket, I can render games at 1080p at 100fps or better, plus native 4k support  the mobo is the bottleneck, for one it uses ddr3


oh, absolutely, i just meant it mostly for the latter part of your post, because a lot of people believe that you constantly have to upgrade


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 13, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> oh, absolutely, i just meant it mostly for the latter part of your post, because a lot of people believe that you constantly have to upgrade



originally this pc had an i5-2400, 8gb of ram, and an nvidia 1080p graphics card (can't remember which one but it was old), the card physically died and quit working, so that's why i got a sapphire nitro r9 fury as it can be overclocked (plus 4GB HBM is like 8GB GDDR5),  then replaced the mobo because the ram died  and somehow killed the mobo, then i finally said fuck it and maxed out the socket with the i7-3770k cuz...1155 is dead anyway

this pc is around 10 years old, and I only had to service it 3 times


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I didin't think that someone could beat me...
> View attachment 220569








Got you beat!
Even tho me GFX card is a Mobility Radeon HD 2600 : D
Also 4 GB of DDR2.


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 14, 2020)

Guess my laptop ain't too bad, it does the job for me, like playing some light games on it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

AtsuNii said:


> Guess my laptop ain't too bad, it does the job for me, like playing some light games on it.



Again a Winner with a "Repdigit".
Congratulations.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 14, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Got you beat!
> Even tho me GFX card is a Mobility Radeon HD 2600 : D
> Also 4 GB of DDR2.


Congratulations i guess?

I also checked my laptop and it was 2% higher but it Has only 2GB of ram so it likes to crash stuff.


----------



## Lacius (Oct 15, 2020)

It's not so bad.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 15, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Congratulations i guess?
> 
> I also checked my laptop and it was 2% higher but it Has only 2GB of ram so it likes to crash stuff.



people still use 2gb of ram?


----------



## yanvbraz (Oct 15, 2020)

So here are the configs from my old Dell XPS8500 desktop I bought at 2013






After thinking a lot about it, I figured this computer still had potential for several upgrades, and it would be cheaper than buying an entire new setup. Now this is it after upgrading CPU, GPU and RAM, it is a really decent rig for 1080p gaming. LGA1155 is suprisingly a beast still, it will serve me well for the next five years I believe as I'm not really a gamer and don't care for "4K masterrace"






I'm glad I upgraded it before prices exploded due to the pandemic. Old hardware in Brazil is very expensive for reasons...

Also DAMMIT, so close to a RepDigit


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> people still use 2gb of ram?


i had a friend whose parents would not buy himk a new computer until the one he had stopped working, it was an old, beaten up toshiba, with a dual core celeron, i believe it was either 1.4 or 1.6 ghz, and 1 gb of ram, igpu ofc, it barely ran league of legends at minimum graphics at 15 fps average


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 15, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i had a friend whose parents would not buy himk a new computer until the one he had stopped working, it was an old, beaten up toshiba, with a dual core celeron, i believe it was either 1.4 or 1.6 ghz, and 1 gb of ram, igpu ofc, it barely ran league of legends at minimum graphics at 15 fps average



Even then, 4gb of laptop ram is like $20usd


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Even then, 4gb of laptop ram is like $20usd


thats the us or other developed countries, here it was too much


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


>




Congratulations,another Winner in this "Contest".


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

my updated setup





and a few more for good measure that i've got sitting around, none of them achieve a repdigit though


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 15, 2020)

Keyofdestiny said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> my updated setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After many Attempts...

Great !! Another Winner - Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> After many Attempts...
> 
> Great !! Another Winner - Congratulations !!!! View attachment 229298 View attachment 229299


i wouldn't entirely say they were attempts on purpose, it's just random shit i threw together over the past couple of months, aside from my main pc


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2020)

This site makes no sense, somehow an i5 6600K with a GTX 970 gets a higher score than an i5 6600k with an RTX 3080:


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

Minox said:


> This site makes no sense, somehow an i5 6600K with a GTX 970 gets a higher score than an i5 6600k with an RTX 3080..


maybe it takes bottlenecks into consideration?


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> maybe it takes bottlenecks into consideration?


CPU is still the bottleneck yes, but there is no reason why it should go lower with a better GPU.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## E1ite007 (Oct 16, 2020)

Is this a repdigit?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Is this a repdigit?


no, 1% too much


----------



## E1ite007 (Oct 16, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> no, 1% too much


Fuck.
I don't understand that concept.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Fuck.
> I don't understand that concept.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repdigit


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Fuck.
> I don't understand that concept.


11, 22, 33 ,44 ,55 ,66 ,77, 88 and 99% are what you need to have


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 16, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> 11, 22, 33 ,44 ,55 ,66 ,77, 88 and 99% are what you need to have





 

 

Thank you.
That deserves,of course,a Special Price:


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 24, 2020)

So i checked it again and:



I feel depressed.

Edit: I beaten dinoh didin't i?
I am gonna get more depressed but at the same time i wonder how low can it go? Maybe it can hit zero?


----------



## CompassNorth (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2020)

I sold my 1080 Ti and got an RX 580 temporarily to get a 3080 when it came out but those are out of stock so big bottleneck for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2020)

My main machine: (though really i don't




My VR machine:



apparently they both bottleneck on graphics card, heh, but at least the vr machine bottlenecks less?

i'm kinda curious now about how my main machine w/ the 1070 Ti would rank, but I'm not going to post it as it wouldn't be a "real" machine.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 12, 2020)

idk


----------



## SG854 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> idk


IDK? Cuz you got a 3950x?


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 12, 2020)

93%


----------



## SG854 (Nov 12, 2020)

I use this beast of a PC to watch youtube videos.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 12, 2020)

Bottom of the barrel for me lol.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> Woop! I play all my 2D platformers and visual novels in style with this beast PC.


Wow, with that much ram you could open 5 tabs in chrome


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 14, 2020)

Repdigit wiki page hurts my head....


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 14, 2020)

This one's probably a bit of a misrepresentation because it's an eGPU hooked up....... But hey it still works well lol


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 14, 2020)

Only got a laptop, Thinkpad T430.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 14, 2020)

PC 1




PC 2


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 14, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> PC 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man is hiding pc 2


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> VR is not "made" for me.I am wearing Glasses and also the "View" is very "uncomfortable" for me,so I better leave it.


There's now a lot more support for people with glasses >:3
(But you should still try any for awhile before you buy. Best Buy demo or something)

Anyways




It would be a little bit higher- but sites never consider that this CPU has turbo boost (Basically a built in overclocking system but they wanted it to sound fancier) So they use the normal 2.3 ghz instead of the full thingy- which is 3.9 ghz


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 14, 2020)

Getting on a bit now.

Wanted to jump to Zen 3, but of course the same old shit of not being able to buy it/low stock and shops blatently price gouging.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 14, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> There's now a lot more support for people with glasses >:3
> (But you should still try any for awhile before you buy. Best Buy demo or something)
> 
> Anyways
> ...


You should upgrade that GPU if you can


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 14, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You should upgrade that GPU if you can


It's a laptop

And can I just say
Desktops are better


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> There's now a lot more support for people with glasses >:3
> (But you should still try any for awhile before you buy. Best Buy demo or something)



Thank you for that Information,my Friend.
Maybe I will really try it again.....


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 14, 2020)

My laptop sucks even more:



 
Not exacly sure if GPU is right but it shouldn't be far from truth.

My desktop didin't get worse yet:


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 14, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> My laptop sucks even more:
> 
> View attachment 233879
> Not exacly sure if GPU is right but it shouldn't be far from truth.
> ...



I can't even rate me UMPC nor me iBook G4 : D


----------



## emigre (Nov 14, 2020)

Higher then I thought it would be


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello.
Thank you very much for all your Contributions.



alexander1970 said:


> Starting with my Gaming PC....
> 
> View attachment 220303



Funny,new Graphic Card and lower Result...


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Dec 18, 2020)

Not bad for a machine I built in a hurry when my last one died on me:


----------



## Kingy (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Kingy (Dec 18, 2020)

And also, a build I made for a family member with a very tight budget of $200. Vast majority of it was deal-hunting on facebook marketplace and ebay, isn't the best and I was limited by the deals in my area, but I'm pretty proud of it.


----------

